# Cooking during Covid



## Shoemaker666 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello all! First time poster here, have been browsing for years though. I am about to go back to work full time ( have been out of work since march due to corona virus,) and was curious who else is in the same boat. I am curious to know what working a full shift is like during these current times. Do you wear a mask the whole shift? How do you taste food, drink water, Is it difficult to communicate with expo, or better yet other people on the line when moving with hot pans or something sharp? I work at a place with an open kitchen and i feel like customers will be more down our asses more than ever. Sorry if there is already a thread on this...Thanks!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Where I live masks are required in the workplace, and almost everywhere in public. Except when actively eating. Masks are a significant inconvenience and are uncomfortable. And I find myself constantly shouting and asking others to repeat themselves. But we need to get used to it. Personally, wearing one for a prolonged period feels like a waterboarding. Often I feel the need to lift it so my brain regains consciousness... but not when around other people... or in situations where other people could be exposed. Wear a mask for a full day at home and your questions will answer themselves. 

Good luck and congratulations on your return to work!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Funny, how a few months ago there were public service announcements on TV showing how beat up the faces of healthcare workers were because they had to wear masks all day. Now everybody needs to wear a mask and too bad that it's inconvenient and uncomfortable. First it was to protect yourself and when people didn't worry about themselves it became wearing a mask protects others. So now you get the evil eye if you aren't wearing something over your face.

I'm not very convinced that masks do much anyway especially the "face doilies" a lot of people wear. My observation is that the virus spreads when unrelated people congregate indoors or in an enclosed space or area like a plane, train or bus because they all breathe the same air. 

I was going to say that a better solution for kitchen workers would be testing every two weeks along with guidelines about coming to work with a fever or if feeling ill. That's what they do with hair dressers but I'm thinking that's because they come in close contact with their customers. Kitchen staff don't come in contact with the customers so what are they trying to do? Protect them from each other?

After working 10 hours a day for years, kitchen workers do become "related" to each other. They don't ask families in the same house to wear masks. The risk is the same.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It seems that part of the “mask rule” is to protect workers who are in close proximity of other workers. Six feet seems the general definition of “close”. But there also seems a concern about kitchen workers potentially spewing bodily fluid on food and plates that are then served to guests, who, as you correctly stated, are beyond “close proximity” but directly transferring the food to their mucus membranes. There are multiple objectives... as well as a lot of opinion... and a real lack of definitive consensus on the risks and required preventative measures. We are not living in happy or convenient times.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Problem is that there is no concrete evidence that any of this is a problem. As I said, workers in close proximity to each other shouldn't be a concern. They are not transient, they are together every day for many hours at a time. The chance for exposure is no more than for a family living together.

Spewing bodily fluid is a bit of an exaggeration. Sneezing maybe? It's never been proven that the virus can be transmitted through food. And it's been discounted that it can live for very long on surfaces and be transmitted to somebody coming in contact with the surface.

Problem is that we get recommendations one day and new recommendations the next that contradict the recommendations from the day before. I don't think any of these people know what they are talking about and just take the most severe action just to be safe. And I really don't think they care how much trouble and anguish they are causing people just trying to make a living- or trying to live.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, IDK... I’m not an epidemiologist, doctor, or politician. Are you? I’m just trying to figure the new-now out enough to get by. Yes, ‘spew’ was a creative embellishment. But what seems consistent knowledge is that stuff from infected people’s noses and mouths is a risk to others if it gets into their noses and mouths. How long it lives in air, on hard surfaces, or on soft surfaces is knowledge that is either not-known or evolving. Even if the precautions are excessive, if the public expects them than it would behoove merchants to make reasonable attempts to comply. I’m sure I’m not the only one who would walk out of your restaurant if the cooks were not complying. As much as I respect you and your opinion... I’m really more inclined to give more respect to the opinion of those formally educated in that field.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... and as a postscript... I know there are a lot of people who feel like you that there is little risk and no need for profound precautions. As our state reopens we see a mix of compliant businesses and a bunch of non-compliant. Both are mobbed. EVERYONE is anxious to get back to life and a “regular” lifestyle. I’m tired of being an Agoraphobic hermit... but have a family to protect as well as a desire to live comfortably for a few more years.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I DO agree with you but I don't like to see people suffer needlessly. We need to watch this closely because it will be easy to see the results of the precautions (or lack of precautions when people don't follow them.)

A lot of this is politically motivated and politicians don't give a damn about how hard they make it for us.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

A lot of people are suffering... it’s an international crisis. So far there has been money thrown at the economic problem... lots of it. But not enough to come close to healing the wounds we now live with. It’s heartbreaking.

There just isn’t enough money to fix things, and much of what needs fixing can’t be fixed by just throwing money at it. And guess where all this money is coming from... some from generous private contributions And much is just a few more trillion dollars added to national debt. 

I don’t lump all politicians in the same wrapper. Some clearly care; others clearly care only about themselves. Bottom line, though, is that expecting politicians to fix our problems is like believing in the tooth fairy.

But regarding cooks... it’s very much a business decision. Take the risk of cross-contaminating staff or cross-contaminating staff and customers Versus show of good faith to maintain health of all involved. 

Let’s face it... the hurt on the restaurant industry (and people in general) has just started. It’s going to be bad for a long time!

Here in CA since businesses have started reopening, the hospitalization rate for COVID has increased noticeably. That seem to be real valid data... not opinion.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I must wear a mask, and gloves while at work (grocery store produce aisle). We require everyone who enters to have a mask on. I was in a larger city Walmart the other day and most people were without any face coverings, and not practicing social distancing.
As far as the rise in Covid cases, I believe this stems from better and more testing availability. As more people are being tested now, the case positives are now increasing as well.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

The people who work at the local Shop Rite I go to always wore gloves for years before all this. Yes, everybody, customers and workers are required to wear a mask as with all stores here. Even still, a guy who lives down the street from me works at the deli counter slicing cold cuts and contracted the virus. No way to tell where he got it but you can't discount where he works most of the day. 

More and more I'm seeing people getting disgusted. In the beginning everybody used to be good about masks and gloves and social distancing. Now I see people ripping their masks off the second they walk through the exit. Nobody wears masks outside (I never did ). You see very few people wearing gloves. Only exception seems to be many Hispanics who I see even driving around with masks and gloves. Maybe it's because they can't afford to get sick or if they are illegal they fear deportation.

I was at the grocery store a while ago and they continually make announcements about observing the one-way isle markers, social distancing and lining up in isle 4 for checkout. There was an old lady pushing her cart past me. When the announcement came on she said "Oh, shut the hell up!! I'm sick of this!" I personally thought that the one way isle markers and social distancing markers all over the stores were way over the top and only contributed to peoples anger. 

So now that NY has opened up the numbers are at an all time low and continue to drop. The large medical center near me has zero virus patients. 

Unfortunately I think people are getting the idea that this was like one of those big snowstorms the weather forecasters scared the hell out of you with, storm of the century! So everybody goes out and buys up all the snow shovels, bread and milk and hunker down. Storm comes and dumps maybe a foot of snow.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

halb said:


> Problem is that there is no concrete evidence that any of this is a problem. As I said, workers in close proximity to each other shouldn't be a concern. They are not transient, they are together every day for many hours at a time. The chance for exposure is no more than for a family living together.
> 
> Spewing bodily fluid is a bit of an exaggeration. Sneezing maybe? It's never been proven that the virus can be transmitted through food. And it's been discounted that it can live for very long on surfaces and be transmitted to somebody coming in contact with the surface.
> 
> Problem is that we get recommendations one day and new recommendations the next that contradict the recommendations from the day before. I don't think any of these people know what they are talking about and just take the most severe action just to be safe. And I really don't think they care how much trouble and anguish they are causing people just trying to make a living- or trying to live.


Yeah like how the CDC says wear masks and the WHO says you don't have to unless you are directly caring for COVID-19 patients. Who do you believe?

As to the OP, I was under the impression that restaurant businesses open for take out only during this were already having staff wear masks? So I'm not sure how much different that would be.

I do know that as we progress into the summer months, businesses like mine will have to decide if they want to keep pushing masks for their kitchen staff or risk any lawsuits from people passing out and hurting themselves.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

halb said:


> The people who work at the local Shop Rite I go to always wore gloves for years before all this. Yes, everybody, customers and workers are required to wear a mask as with all stores here. Even still, a guy who lives down the street from me works at the deli counter slicing cold cuts and contracted the virus. No way to tell where he got it but you can't discount where he works most of the day.
> 
> More and more I'm seeing people getting disgusted. In the beginning everybody used to be good about masks and gloves and social distancing. Now I see people ripping their masks off the second they walk through the exit. Nobody wears masks outside (I never did ). You see very few people wearing gloves. Only exception seems to be many Hispanics who I see even driving around with masks and gloves. Maybe it's because they can't afford to get sick or if they are illegal they fear deportation.
> 
> ...


I see a lot of people without masks now. Some businesses still make people wait outside in queues to come in while places like my grocery store and Walmart are free for alls. I had to laugh at the one way signs too the first time I saw them, like what was I going to do, go oh well I guess I don't get that food this week because I already walked a foot past it?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> A lot of people are suffering... it's an international crisis. So far there has been money thrown at the economic problem... lots of it. But not enough to come close to healing the wounds we now live with. It's heartbreaking.
> 
> Here in CA since businesses have started reopening, the hospitalization rate for COVID has increased noticeably. That seem to be real valid data... not opinion.


It's so interesting because I started watching some random YouTube food channels from people traveling around Asia in the past few months all the way up to days ago and there are a lot of people walking around not looking concerned that the world is going to end. Not saying that is concrete evidence of anything, I just thought it was interesting that there was vivid contrasts to what we are told the state of the world is.

Every area is different, but I think most would agree that it was expected that opening more things up would lead to an increase in COVID-19 everythings. But we have to break the numbers down, increased openings + increased testing = more cases. Of those cases most will recover fully or have no symptoms, of those with symptoms some will have flu like symptoms, of those with flu like symptoms some will end up hospitalized, of those hospitalized some will go to the ICU, of those in the ICU some will die. Yes it sucks and is not a good thing but I still don't understand how I will talk to people around here who demand we shut down immediately if any new cases are reported. Here in NY we are doing massive testing a day and only seeing about a 1% COVID-19 positive result. In the area I am in we have some increased cases and deaths (most from nursing homes) but are in the process of gearing up for phase 4. So while CA may be seeing an increase, if the overall numbers are overwhelming the healthcare systems and the "curve" there I think it will be okay.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Seoul Food said:


> So while CA may be seeing an increase...


I keep thinking about why Arizona had a spike. You don't have to be an epidemiologist to put two and two together. Our major outbreak here in NY was during the winter and in the winter people congregate indoors breathing the same air exhaled by others. What's the temperature in Arizona, 110 degrees in the shade? People aren't going out, they're staying in the air conditioning that's blowing the same recycled air around.

And I hate to say this but also consider how they are "cooking" the statistics. I keep hearing that deaths not related to covid are recorded as covid or covid related. Just the other day I head from a son who's father had died of a heart attack. The death certificate he received listed the cause of death as covid and when he asked his doctor why that was so, the doctor said that they were told to do it that way.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

halb said:


> I keep thinking about why Arizona had a spike. You don't have to be an epidemiologist to put two and two together. Our major outbreak here in NY was during the winter and in the winter people congregate indoors breathing the same air exhaled by others. What's the temperature in Arizona, 110 degrees in the shade? People aren't going out, they're staying in the air conditioning that's blowing the same recycled air around.
> 
> And I hate to say this but also consider how they are "cooking" the statistics. I keep hearing that deaths not related to covid are recorded as covid or covid related. Just the other day I head from a son who's father had died of a heart attack. The death certificate he received listed the cause of death as covid and when he asked his doctor why that was so, the doctor said that they were told to do it that way.


NY has been doing this with their numbers for awhile, specifically after the CDC published guidelines on recording COVID-19 deaths. Their is information on the breakdown on confirmed deaths/probable deaths/excess deaths for NY state that shows our numbers in May were being reported with basically 2/3's of the cases not confirmed COVID-19 deaths in any scientific manner. The CDC also wants to lump antibody tests in with positive new cases now, when it should really be reflected in resolved cases. As far as the doctor thing there have been several articles outlining financial incentives to list COVID-19 deaths for hospitals from federal funds so I guess they figure why not?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Seoul Food said:


> Their is information on the breakdown on confirmed deaths/probable deaths/excess deaths for NY state that shows our numbers in May were being reported with basically 2/3's of the cases not confirmed COVID-19 deaths in any scientific manner. The CDC also wants to lump antibody tests in with positive new cases now, when it should really be reflected in resolved cases. As far as the doctor thing there have been several articles outlining financial incentives to list COVID-19 deaths for hospitals from federal funds so I guess they figure why not?


And remember, these are the numbers they look at to decide when to allow business to open up.



Seoul Food said:


> Yeah like how the CDC says wear masks and the WHO says you don't have to unless you are directly caring for COVID-19 patients. Who do you believe?


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Good point!


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

I am now working full-time after a 4 month hiatus due to the virus. We have to wear masks and it does get hot. I recommend buying multiple masks because food smells get trapped (cloth). I have also started breaking out around my chin area. It does get uncomfortable but, 'it is what it is' now. I also wear a mask when going out to protect myself and others. To add to what Brian has stated: even when we talk or shout spit does 'spew' out even if we aren't conciously aware of it. Better to be safe than sorry because the virus does sound painful to catch. Congrats on the FT job!


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

halb said:


> Only exception seems to be many Hispanics who I see even driving around with masks and gloves. Maybe it's because they can't afford to get sick or if they are illegal they fear deportation.


Are you fu**ing kidding me? First off, you can take your underlying racist bullsh!t somewhere else. It is because they are more respectful and following guidelines. I was in Mexico during COVID and everyone was wearing masks there as well as street vendors selling them. Just because you don't want to wear a mask doesn't mean you have the right to demean a culture or an ethnicity.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

linecookliz said:


> Are you fu**ing kidding me? First off, you can take your underlying racist bullsh!t somewhere else. It is because they are more respectful and following guidelines. I was in Mexico during COVID and everyone was wearing masks there as well as street vendors selling them. Just because you don't want to wear a mask doesn't mean you have the right to demean a culture or an ethnicity.


In reference to the racism claim, I will quote Inigo Montoya, "I do not think it means what you think it means." He made two statements that while may "hurt someone's feelings" aren't racist just because they involve a minority. I don't think not wanting to miss work because you can't afford to get sick in only a hispanic problem in our industry. Also, as much as the truth may hurt there is a lot of illegal labor in this country, and naturally a portion of that would be in service industries like food service. I remember how long it took me to get a line cook job near the city, even with my experience and degree because there was an abundance of under the table work being done by hispanics. I didn't hate or blame them for this, it just was what it was and simply pointing this out does not make anyone a racist.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Seoul Food said:


> In reference to the racism claim, I will quote Inigo Montoya, "I do not think it means what you think it means." He made two statements that while may "hurt someone's feelings" aren't racist just because they involve a minority. I don't think not wanting to miss work because you can't afford to get sick in only a hispanic problem in our industry. Also, as much as the truth may hurt there is a lot of illegal labor in this country, and naturally a portion of that would be in service industries like food service. I remember how long it took me to get a line cook job near the city, even with my experience and degree because there was an abundance of under the table work being done by hispanics. I didn't hate or blame them for this, it just was what it was and simply pointing this out does not make anyone a racist.


Exactly. Just a statement of facts. I don't know of many in this industry (not just Hispanics) that get sick days so coming to work while sick is a given because you can't afford to lose even one paycheck. Some who are illegal have told me that they are very fearful of Trump. They are afraid that winding up in the hospital with no insurance to pay their bills will get them deported. They want nothing to do with authorities or law enforcement and will go out of their way to avoid them. I'm actually very sympathetic towards Hispanics. They come here with nothing and bust their asses, not like kids and a lot of other people from this Country. I can honestly say that those I know are an asset to this Country, legal or illegal.


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

Seoul Food said:


> In reference to the racism claim, I will quote Inigo Montoya, "I do not think it means what you think it means." He made two statements that while may "hurt someone's feelings" aren't racist just because they involve a minority. I don't think not wanting to miss work because you can't afford to get sick in only a hispanic problem in our industry. Also, as much as the truth may hurt there is a lot of illegal labor in this country, and naturally a portion of that would be in service industries like food service. I remember how long it took me to get a line cook job near the city, even with my experience and degree because there was an abundance of under the table work being done by hispanics. I didn't hate or blame them for this, it just was what it was and simply pointing this out does not make anyone a racist.


Then you go on to give a whole paragraph on why it isn't racist is what people whom are being defensive do.


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

Seoul Food said:


> In reference to the racism claim, I will quote Inigo Montoya, "I do not think it means what you think it means." He made two statements that while may "hurt someone's feelings" aren't racist just because they involve a minority. I don't think not wanting to miss work because you can't afford to get sick in only a hispanic problem in our industry. Also, as much as the truth may hurt there is a lot of illegal labor in this country, and naturally a portion of that would be in service industries like food service. I remember how long it took me to get a line cook job near the city, even with my experience and degree because there was an abundance of under the table work being done by hispanics. I didn't hate or blame them for this, it just was what it was and simply pointing this out does not make anyone a racist.


I see no reason whatsoever you felt the need to turn a simple question into a political debate. I'm guessing it is because none of your friends nor family are buying the crap you're trying to sell neither. So you have to resort to an online community (about cooking of all things) to get someone to listen to you. The only other person who agrees with you is another white male. Then to top it off you add ethnicity into the mix. Then what, expect everyone to agree and feed your tiny ego? Just because I happen to be female does not mean my feelings were hurt. In order for that to occur I have to care about you. Please continue to go out in public without a mask, and while you're at it go to a large gathering. My ignorance overload is at capacity for the day. Happy 4th...


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

linecookliz said:


> The only other person who agrees with you is another white male. Then to top it off you add ethnicity into the mix. Then what, expect everyone to agree and feed your tiny ego? Just because I happen to be female...


Wow, looks like you hit all the cards with that one. Race, ethnicity, gender. I love you too.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

linecookliz said:


> I see no reason whatsoever you felt the need to turn a simple question into a political debate. I'm guessing it is because none of your friends nor family are buying the crap you're trying to sell neither. So you have to resort to an online community (about cooking of all things) to get someone to listen to you. The only other person who agrees with you is another white male. Then to top it off you add ethnicity into the mix. Then what, expect everyone to agree and feed your tiny ego? Just because I happen to be female does not mean my feelings were hurt. In order for that to occur I have to care about you. Please continue to go out in public without a mask, and while you're at it go to a large gathering. My ignorance overload is at capacity for the day. Happy 4th...


If you reread my post I never mention any politics in it at all. I'm simply saying that calling any discussion about non whites "racist" kind of defeats the whole purpose of open discussion to fix actual racism. Racism and stereotypes are two completely different things and get mixed together a lot. No one here said anything about your gender, yet you make statements about Halb, myself and my family. You can't go around calling people names and then get indignant when they call you out on it. If you want to have an actual discussion about the points that were brought up, great, but just shooting everyone else down with labels does nothing for the discussion.

And by the way, while you were making wide assumptions about me on your high horse maybe you should look up where Seoul is before calling me "another white male."


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

Seoul Food said:


> In reference to the racism claim, I will quote Inigo Montoya, "I do not think it means what you think it means." He made two statements that while may "hurt someone's feelings" aren't racist just because they involve a minority. I don't think not wanting to miss work because you can't afford to get sick in only a hispanic problem in our industry. Also, as much as the truth may hurt there is a lot of illegal labor in this country, and naturally a portion of that would be in service industries like food service. I remember how long it took me to get a line cook job near the city, even with my experience and degree because there was an abundance of under the table work being done by hispanics. I didn't hate or blame them for this, it just was what it was and simply pointing this out does not make anyone a racist.


Actually not going to the doctor because you can't afford maybe one reason on the other hand alot of people don't like to know what is wrong with them they rather not know. It is an American thing. The deportation statement is something made out from ignorance you can be illegal and get checked up at clinics. Hes not racist just a little ignorant.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> The deportation statement is something made out from ignorance you can be illegal and get checked up at clinics


Maybe you and I know that to be true but all that matters is that there are many Hispanics here that live in fear. They see parents being swept up in ICE raids then deported and their children put in foster care. So they "fly below the radar" at all costs. I know one guy who is legal and he still absolutely freaked out when a cop pulled him over because he didn't stop completely for a stop sign.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

halb said:


> I keep thinking about why Arizona had a spike. You don't have to be an epidemiologist to put two and two together. Our major outbreak here in NY was during the winter and in the winter people congregate indoors breathing the same air exhaled by others. What's the temperature in Arizona, 110 degrees in the shade? People aren't going out, they're staying in the air conditioning that's blowing the same recycled air around.
> 
> And I hate to say this but also consider how they are "cooking" the statistics. I keep hearing that deaths not related to covid are recorded as covid or covid related. Just the other day I head from a son who's father had died of a heart attack. The death certificate he received listed the cause of death as covid and when he asked his doctor why that was so, the doctor said that they were told to do it that way.





halb said:


> Exactly. Just a statement of facts. I don't know of many in this industry (not just Hispanics) that get sick days so coming to work while sick is a given because you can't afford to lose even one paycheck. Some who are illegal have told me that they are very fearful of Trump. They are afraid that winding up in the hospital with no insurance to pay their bills will get them deported. They want nothing to do with authorities or law enforcement and will go out of their way to avoid them. I'm actually very sympathetic towards Hispanics. They come here with nothing and bust their asses, not like kids and a lot of other people from this Country. I can honestly say that those I know are an asset to this Country, legal or illegal.





linecookliz said:


> I see no reason whatsoever you felt the need to turn a simple question into a political debate. I'm guessing it is because none of your friends nor family are buying the crap you're trying to sell neither. So you have to resort to an online community (about cooking of all things) to get someone to listen to you. The only other person who agrees with you is another white male. Then to top it off you add ethnicity into the mix. Then what, expect everyone to agree and feed your tiny ego? Just because I happen to be female does not mean my feelings were hurt. In order for that to occur I have to care about you. Please continue to go out in public without a mask, and while you're at it go to a large gathering. My ignorance overload is at capacity for the day. Happy 4th...





halb said:


> Maybe you and I know that to be true but all that matters is that there are many Hispanics here that live in fear. They see parents being swept up in ICE raids then deported and their children put in foster care. So they "fly below the radar" at all costs. I know one guy who is legal and he still absolutely freaked out when a cop pulled him over because he didn't stop completely for a stop sign.


Yea unfortunately I am one of those who live in fear of my wife being taken away like that, so i understand what you mean. It is a scary idea being taken off to a camp for processing nothing more than a tin foil blanket and the cold ground to sleep on, just you and what you believe in at that point. My in laws neighbor got taken away like that his kids have not seen him in a year but he'll be back.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> Actually not going to the doctor because you can't afford maybe one reason on the other hand alot of people don't like to know what is wrong with them they rather not know. It is an American thing. The deportation statement is something made out from ignorance you can be illegal and get checked up at clinics. Hes not racist just a little ignorant.


Part of that mentality is built into people through health care entities like insurance companies. Everything is reactive instead of proactive. Health insurance will often times charge you more to go to the doctor for routine checkups and preventative care and charge less for when you need major work done. I do agree there is an out of sight out of mind mentality when it comes to health, as the wage earners in this industry sector are not devoting large sums of their checks to health care costs. A lot of times food, rent and transportation trump it.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

What would we do if the world didn't have Karens?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> What would we do if the world didn't have Karens?


Hey now my Aunt's name is Karen and she is a wonderful lady.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

As far as the original intent of this thread, I've been getting some interest in caterings for this summer and had to turn them all down. 
Many people want buffet and this is just not possible right now.
I'm wondering, and fearful that these people will go out and get some unscrupulous person to cater their food.
I have been trying to find some guidelines in industry news about buffets in general during these times. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

chefross said:


> As far as the original intent of this thread, I've been getting some interest in caterings for this summer and had to turn them all down.
> Many people want buffet and this is just not possible right now.
> I'm wondering, and fearful that these people will go out and get some unscrupulous person to cater their food.
> I have been trying to find some guidelines in industry news about buffets in general during these times. Does anyone know anything about this?


Were these outside events or inside? I think being in open air would make a difference. It's kind of a coin flip for inside, because you could have a small amount of people in a large room, and have staff sanitize in between small amounts of people using the buffet at a time, but in the end everyone is just walking around in shared air the whole time. I know local buffets are open right now around here and are basically just going by the mandates for restaurants.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Shutting this one down as it does not seem to be going well.


----------

